# Lancaster, CA, ID#A4421426, male, 4yrs



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

omg! cant believe all those beautiful shepherds are up for adoption at the same facility. im assuming they came from a hoarders house. and that last one the 4 yr old, just heart breaking


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> omg! cant believe all those beautiful shepherds are up for adoption at the same facility. im assuming they came from a hoarders house. and that last one the 4 yr old, just heart breaking


I agree! I was there last week. My friend was looking for a GSD and this is what we found. She ended up pulling a 7 year old female that I am currently watching. She is such a love bug it kills me to think she was in their! She has no training (at least in any language I have tried) but is a sweet sweet dog and beautiful to boot.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Impound Date:*4/25/2012SexMale*Primary Breed:*GERM SHEPHERD*Age:*4 Years and 0 MonthsLocation:Lancaster Cage No.:L304


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks so sad. Breaks my heart.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

All these GSD's at the same time and different ages... Someone may not be a puppymill/BYB'er any more. Only place for these now unwanted dogs is the kill shelter. Right?


----------

